

Wordpress Introduces WP-centric Feed Reader - FilterJoe
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/read-blogs/

======
FilterJoe
I tried it for a few minutes and it needs work. Adding a non-Wordpress.com
site is awkward and results in getting all the posts and all the comments. I'm
hoping Automattic rapidly improves it to become a real competitor to Google
Reader.

